# using cheese cloth in pressure cooker



## chutz748 (Apr 16, 2017)

ok, so I make chicken soups, i use the chicken carcass pre cooked after meat has been removed. Problem is that the bones fall apart in pressure cooker, and are sometimes difficult to remove from finished soup.

Somone mentioned using cheese cloth for keeping bones together.

Does anyone have any experience in how well this works in pressure cooker?

2nd problem is disposal if you make a lot of soup you will be going through your cheese cloth fairly quickly. Is there any tool that would provide a similar function, that would be safe to use in a pressure cooker but be washable and reused.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I suppose you could tie the bones up into a bundle in cheesecloth, I don't see any reason why that wouldn't work.

I guess my question is why can't you strain the bones out of the stock after it is cooked? That is pretty much how everyone else does it....the bones would be expected to fall apart...

All you would need is a fine mesh strainer...that is reusable for as long as it remains in good condition.

But, if you insist on putting everything in a bag of somesort, you might look into a disposable cheese bag (I'm sure if you google you'll get lots of buying options) that would likely fit your needs.

EDIT: here, I googled one for you. http://www.thecheesemaker.com/drain...cbpxOLKdSLppfTkaXMdkUH8D6nZ8XnxmXjBoCptfw_wcB


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

There's a thing called a colander, reusable for years. If that does not strain everything out use a fine mesh strainer as Someday suggested.


----------

